
Unlicensed signal boosters get a boost from Amazon - geerlingguy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/08/unlicensed-signal-boosters-get-a-boost-from-amazon/
======
tomohawk
Why is it that the FCC and FTC don't provide any protection here. Can't they
buy products from Amazon and other sellers and fine them?

